# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Clear all filters

## crs245

Is there a way to clear all filters within a sheet (keep filters there, but press some magical button to reset all of them)? :EEK!:

----------


## Ron Coderre

Perhaps this keyboard shortcut

Type: [ALT]
Then type: DFS

That will clear all autofilter settings, but leave the autofilter engaged.

Note: Those are the underlined letters in the Excel Menus

Does that help?

----------


## crs245

> Perhaps this keyboard shortcut
> 
> Type: [ALT]
> Then type: DFS
> 
> That will clear all autofilter settings, but leave the autofilter engaged.
> 
> Note: Those are the underlined letters in the Excel Menus
> 
> Does that help?



Thanks a lot!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jaynas

> Perhaps this keyboard shortcut
> 
> Type: [ALT]
> Then type: DFS
> 
> That will clear all autofilter settings, but leave the autofilter engaged.
> 
> Note: Those are the underlined letters in the Excel Menus
> 
> Does that help?



Exactly what I needed, Ron. Thanks for the help. (This will save me a ridiculous amount of time everyday!!)

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hello & Welcome to the Forum,

Nice to see one of Ron's tips has helped another user.  :Smilie: 

I see by your profile you are using 2007...

Do you use the Quick Access Toolbar (QAT)?

Go to the QATCustomize QATMore commandsChoose All commandsFind ClearAdd to QATDone

Now just click the command on the QAT

----------


## Sebghatullah

thanks you very much

----------

